# Keyboard problem on server install



## Afterdark (Jun 22, 2002)

I am reinstalling Windows 2003 server onto an HP Proliant ML115 after some disk failures. I have tried two PS2 keyboards and two USB keyboards and get exactly the same result:

The server boots up and I can navigate through the BIOS no problem. The server then boots into the install CD and into the blue screen part of the process. If I press F6 then it will ask for RAID drivers etc. and if I press F2 it will take me to the ASR, all of which shows that it is responding to the keyboard.

After the loading files part, I get to the Welcome to Setup page and have the option to select Enter to install, R to Repair and F3 to Quit, a page I have seen a hundred times. However, at this point *it does not respond to the keyboard at all*.

I am stumped. How can it not respond to the PS2 keyboard at least is one question but more importantly, how can I proceed with the installation?

Thanks.


----------



## Jausht (Feb 4, 2013)

Please check in the BIOS the Legacy mode

If you find it ,then make it enable.


----------



## Afterdark (Jun 22, 2002)

Unfortunately there is no legacy mode, nor anything else similar. It does have a USB support toggle, which I have tried, but no success with that.


----------



## Jausht (Feb 4, 2013)

Hook any other keyboard. If you have any other keyboard like the old PS2 port, it would be helpful. Sometimes, USB is not supported by the new installations,. USB is really bad with the windows xp, untill it get updates.

Try this


----------



## Afterdark (Jun 22, 2002)

I have tried two other PS2 keyboards and unfortunately it is the same. If I keep toggling the NumLock key during the Setup process, I can see almost exactly when it stops responding and it is the moment that the words "Setup is starting Windows" appears at the bottom.


----------

